# Chicken Breeders WA state



## BantamNest (May 18, 2013)

Does anyone know of any breeders near Poulsbo Washington that breed...
Pekin bantams
Serama bantams
Sumatra bantams
If you do please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry...


Don't know any chicken breeders but I saw Poulsbo mentioned and thought I'd say "hello" from Allyn! Heading to Poulsbo Tuesday or Wednesday to bring a birthday present to a friend and (of course) have lunch at JJ's. 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I lived in Belfair for a few years


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

The older I get the smaller this world becomes.


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

I live in Burley, right out of Port Orchard. It really IS a small world


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, and I am heading to Poulsbo next week myself. Have an errand to run there. And go to Silverdale once a month for hubby's eye doctor appointment.


----------

